# Heres the pricing on the windshields and gaskets. 4k and CGT/urQ



## Driggs (Jul 23, 2002)

*The 4k/cgt/urq windshields and gasket group buy is now active!! Heres the final pricing!*

CGT/urQ
B2 Coupe, Coupe Quattro ('80-'88) 
Windscreen Clear - 8528ACL €210 ($263.9070)
Windscreen Green - 8528AGN €220 ($276.4740)
Windscreen Bronze - 8528ABZ €220 ($276.4740)
Seal windshield 8528ASRC €75.21 ($94.5164)

4k
80/90 type B2, 81 ('78-'86) 
Windscreen Bronze - 8526ABZ €220 ($276.4740)
Windscreen Clear - 8526ACL €210 ($263.9070)
Windshield, mirror holder,Clear 8526ACL1C €92.02 ($115.6415)
Windscreen Green - 8526AGN €210 ($263.9070)
Windshield, mirror holder,Green 8526AGN1C €117.23 ($147.3229)
Seal windshield 8526ASRS €85.40 ($107.3222)
Seal windshield with trim-receptive 8526ASRS1H €75.21 ($94.5164)


Still waiting on pricing for the following
80/90 type B2, 81 ('78-'86) 
Rear window, heated Bronze 8526BBZS 
Rear window, heated Green 8526BGNS 

I was told €600 ($754.0200) for Transportation (including insurance on the windshields). I was assured they would be brand new windshields too and not old stock.

I am awaiting pictures too. Of the gaskets, and also the windshields inside the gaskets.

I received this contact from Sebastian at Audi Tradition so I am about 80% confident these will all be the proper parts.

The only things I am curious about and am still awaiting info on is the 4k window seals, what they mean by the trim receptive.

So whos down? If we do windshields I can get them to myself in CT and can deliver to anywhere in CT, MA, RI, VT, NH, ME, NY, NJ.

Whos down, and for what?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Awesome news!!! 

I already have my place set on QW. 

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i want a windsheild seal... 4000.... lmk wen u need loot by mike.


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

call peter from rapid parts, he has some of those gaskets for the ur quattro in stock....for many years. i know he still has them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info!!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Driggs (Jul 23, 2002)

So heres the rundown

Gaskets are $125 each, and that includes shipping to the me in the states, and then shipping to your preferred location within the USA.

Windshields are $400 each and that includes shipping to me in the states and then some sort of delivery to you. If you are outside of New England, I will be traveling cross country in October so I can work something out.

I have accounted for 6 windshield purchases, and I need these 6 in order to keep the costs what they are.

I have emailed the company about getting photos of the gaskets and the gaskets on the windshields.. I expect them to get back to me by mid week at the latest.

I will try and email everyone on my list separately to let them know as well.

$125 each gasket including shipping to you
$400 each windshield including help in getting it to you

I accept Paypal, cash or check. Paypal to [email protected]. I am setting a deadline of August 5 2012 for payment. Please let me know if you need more time or your situation.

If anyone is unsure of my status and if I can be trusted, I can provide references. I am not doing this to make money, but to provide a service. If the market changes and the dollar gets stronger, I will refund everyone some money, or if they give me a break on pricing even more, I will refund everyone the differences.

Heres the parts again for reference.
CGT/urQ 
Windscreen Clear - 8528ACL
Windscreen Green - 8528AGN 
Windscreen Bronze - 8528ABZ 
Seal windshield 8528ASRC 

4k
Windscreen Bronze - 8526ABZ 
Windscreen Clear - 8526ACL 
Windshield, mirror holder,Clear 8526ACL1C 
Windscreen Green - 8526AGN
Windshield, mirror holder,Green 8526AGN1C 
Seal windshield 8526ASRS 
Seal windshield with trim-receptive 8526ASRS1H 


Thanks,
Mike


----------

